# Dandelion Patch - romantic comedy meets supernatural terror



## JCobalt (Jul 6, 2017)

Dandelion Patch is a slice of life comic centering around Katrina Lynn, a lioness creeping out of her twenties with no prospects, no romance, and only a sliver of ambition.  Following her, you get a feel for life in the city of Afourrure and a look into the hearts and minds of the people around her- literally.  A mysterious phenomena suddenly allows Katrina to 'over-empathize' and experience the pasts of close friends through their eyes!  Will this newfound wisdom help this waitress find a way out of a thankless grind?  Only time will tell!









_(It should also be noted that Dandelion Patch contains mature content including language, suggestive dialogue, partial nudity, tasteful depictions and descriptions of sex, alcohol use, and generally touchy subject matter and discussions that some might find unpleasant.)_

I hope you enjoy this work as much as I do creating it.  It is a very fun project for me, and I'm very excited to share it with the world!   I'm always open to suggestions, so let me know what you think!


----------

